# ser el colmo, ser el súmmum.



## sept69

Encara que per a mi em fa molta gràcia... no voldria ara pas recordar el passat amb que un diputat del parlament de les illes balears... exactament quan va dir "es que és escolmo.."  He buscat la traducció al diccionari castellà-català de la paraula _colmo _i mha sortit això _súmmum_.. es que es el súmmum..  la veritat es que no se amb què quedar-me. 
Vosaltres què farieu o hi ah una altra manera de dir-ho?


----------



## megane_wang

Hola sept69,

Imagino que ha estat un error de còpia, però perquè quedi clar per als "astronautes" que aterrin sense saber ben bé què vol dir, el que va dir el senyor en qüestió és:



> "es que és *es colmo*.."


 
El que has trobat és la pura veritat. "Colmo" és un castellanisme, encara que estem molt acostumats a fer-lo servir com si res !!!

_*Súmmum*_ és correcte, però certament fa la impressió que no té ben bé les mateixes connotacions.  

Salut !!


----------



## chics

NOTA per a astronautes  : 
El *súmmum* sona més a "el millor del millor", "lo más alto", etc. mentre que en castellà el *colmo* es fa servir sovint quan ja n'estàs tip d'una cosa i no pots més, més "la gota que colma el vaso". De vegades les "gotes anteriors" no són evidents...


----------



## sept69

moltes gràcies a les dues!.


----------



## betulina

Hola,

Encara que ja ha quedat bastant clar (bé, de fet molt, només és una manera de parlar...), hi fico cullerada.

Jo també noto la diferència que diu en Chics, encara que en teoria "súmmum" s'hauria de fer servir en tots dos casos. Suposo que quan diem coses del tipus "és el colmo", com que ho diem amb una certa "emprenyamenta", "colmo" omple més la boca, en canvi, "súmmum" més aviat ens la tanca i no és tan expressiu... Sí? 

Bé, només era el meu granet de sorra al tema.

Apa!


----------



## Mei

hehe a mi m'agrada dir "n'hi ha per llogar-hi cadires!" o "la mare del Tano quan era gitano!" 

El meu granet astral... 

Mei


----------



## sept69

betulina said:


> Hola,
> 
> Encara que ja ha quedat bastant clar (bé, de fet molt, només és una manera de parlar...), hi fico cullerada.
> 
> Jo també noto la diferència que diu en Chics, encara que en teoria "súmmum" s'hauria de fer servir en tots dos casos. Suposo que quan diem coses del tipus "és el colmo", com que ho diem amb una certa "emprenyamenta", "colmo" omple més la boca, en canvi, "súmmum" més aviat ens la tanca i no és tan expressiu... Sí?
> 
> Bé, només era el meu granet de sorra al tema.
> 
> Apa!


 

grècies pel teu granet!!


----------



## sept69

Mei said:


> hehe a mi m'agrada dir "n'hi ha per llogar-hi cadires!" o "la mare del Tano quan era gitano!"
> 
> El meu granet astral...
> 
> Mei


 
Moltes gràcies Mei pels teus significats! que passis un bon dia


----------



## betulina

Hola!

Per casualitat he trobat més expressions d'aquest tipus. Les anoto per si serveixen en el futur...: 

"això ja passa de mida! / això ja passa de ratlla!"

"això és la gota que fa vessar el got!" (això tindria el mateix significat?)

Ho he trobat buscant la traducció de l'anglès "This is the last straw". Sembla que en anglès es diu així, doncs.

Salut, gent!


----------



## sept69

betulina said:


> Hola!
> 
> Per casualitat he trobat més expressions d'aquest tipus. Les anoto per si serveixen en el futur...:
> 
> "això ja passa de mida! / això ja passa de ratlla!"
> 
> "això és la gota que fa vessar el got!" (això tindria el mateix significat?)
> 
> Ho he trobat buscant la traducció de l'anglès "This is the last straw". Sembla que en anglès es diu així, doncs.
> 
> Salut, gent!


 
ostres betuilna em tens coladet.. Moltes gràcies! pensaba que aquest tema ja estaba oblidat


----------

